# Expired vehicle registration



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

I searched the forum and couldn't find an answer. How hard is it to register a car with an expired registration? Also how much does it cost? I'm nervous to buy a vehicle in case I get swindled and the registration is expired.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Motor Vehicle Registration

4. How much is the fine for a late registration? 

There is a weekly fine for late registration of Php200.00. And for a month delayed of payment, the fine shall become 50% of the MVUC.


----------



## po3jay (Mar 30, 2016)

What mr. pakawala actually said is true. But don't worry about the arrears on your plate for your soon to be car. What you need to pay attention is the OR/CR papers. They are the title of the vehicle and registration and has to be original from the LTO office. If you do not have those then you will have the same mistake a lot of filipinos also make. 

<Snip>


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

MVUC? What is that and how much is that?


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Donwarner87 said:


> MVUC? What is that and how much is that?


Have you looked at the LTO Website yet? 
SCHEDULE OF MOTOR VEHICLE USER’S CHARGE PURSUANT TO R.A. 8794 AND OTHER FEES AND CHARGES


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I cannot be positive, (after all...this *IS* the Philippines and ANYTHING can happen), but I would think that if you buy a vehicle and you have a proper Bill of Sale and Official Receipt showing the exact date you bought it, then you should not be responsible for any late registrations on that vehicle prior to your ownership.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would not buy a vehicle with an expired registration. That to me is a red flag for other issues..

Always ensure that the seller has a valid Certificate of Registration (CR) with an Original Receipt (OR) for the current year. Also, if you buy the vehicle, get a photo copy of the owner's ID (Driver's license) as that is required with the paperwork to transfer ownership to you. You have 60-90 days to transfer ownership without penalties or further complications. If the vehicle's registration is current (does not expire for a few months), you still need to transfer the CR to your name and the LTO will most likely require that you renew for the next year.

Prior to buying any vehicle, get the VIN and Chassis Number and ask the Highway Patrol Group to check for stolen or wanted hits on it.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Jon1 is correct on all points.

When buying a second hand car always make sure you're buying directly from the person whose name is in the Original Receipt and Certificate of Registration because oftentimes the car has actually passed on several owners and when the time comes for you to transfer it in your name you will need copies of all Deeds of Sale from previous owners.

Test drive the vehicle in all sorts of road conditions and bring a trusted mechanic with you.


----------



## k_maldonado (Apr 8, 2016)

You might want to check LTO website and find how to renew or make a registration for your vehicle.


----------

